# Do people just HAVE to try to encourage others....



## Don Roley (Dec 16, 2006)

A fellow martialtalk member brought this to my attention.

First of all, it does not look like the guy holding the gun _really_ is doing his best to shoot the other guy. I think the whole thing is staged. But the way they try to be macho by using a loaded gun is just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2006)

That had to be stage or else the guy is a complete *******


----------



## exile (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto to both Don and Terry. The thing is, there are probably dozens if not scores of gun disarms for situations where someone is stupid enough to hold a gun right up against your chest. What about when the guy is standing six feet awaywhich anyone with the least bit of sense is going to do?? These kind of gun disarm demos always assume the absolute best-case scenario for the defender... it's a very dangerous way of reinforcing frighteningly optimistic expectations about just how perilous a gun disarm really is.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2006)

Definately a poor way to train and or show a technique.  Did you notice that he just threw the gun away at the end.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definately a poor way to train and or show a technique.  Did you notice that he just threw the gun away at the end.



Not only that, discharged it into unknown bystanders or otherwise innocent victims further away.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 16, 2006)

Coming to a Darwin Award nomination nearest you! 

Geez...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 17, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Coming to a Darwin Award nomination nearest you!
> 
> Geez...


 
Yes it will be only a matter of time.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 17, 2006)

God, I can't even watch that.  Especially after he pulled the hammer back and handed the gun to the other guy...


----------



## Lisa (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 17, 2006)

What I saw was someone in the woods speaking what I thought was Russian, practicing a gun dis-arm. I saw the gun loaded, one put into the chamber and then what looked like the safety engaged. 

I saw the disarm with his thumb making it live. 

Then I saw him make it "Safe" and hand it back and then do the next disarm, until he went to fire. 

Now, not being an expert on weapons. I can make the assumptions that the thumb move to make it live on the first one was done on the real shooting (* Movement prevented seeing that one *) but making it safe again to hand back to the guy. 

Having flown over some of the Russian and Siberian Forests, these woods and trees go on for days. There are no roads or very little, they travel by boat in some place. So, nto know exactly where they are, they could be safer than looks. 

Yet, training like that might be a military thing, such as live fire training that occurs in some militaries. 

I do not recommend nor support the video as it is, with no written comments of clear verbage telling people not to practice this at home, which would be the intent as the video was listed as a Systema Live Gun Disarm. So it could be the military working this, or it could be civilians. Either way, under those situations I still would not place this random video on the net. But that is me. 

As to throwing the gun away he tossed it at the guy on the ground who had it originally. The toss was in contempt, which, to some is acceptable and to others is not. Me personally I would not, as it is in my hands and would keep it in case the bad guy had another clip.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> What I saw was someone in the woods speaking what I thought was Russian, practicing a gun dis-arm. I saw the gun loaded, one put into the chamber and then what looked like the safety engaged.
> 
> I saw the disarm with his thumb making it live.
> 
> ...



For this (video) to be shown exclusively to military personelle (and LEO's)  who handle live weaponry all the time and know the risks to themselves when doing so is one thing but for this video to be shown to the general public where there are morons by the hundreds of thousands... we're going to be seeing alot of accidental shootings by guys who think "that was cool... hey dude, lets try that!" Other accidental shootings of an skilled (but not always necessarily bright) instructor by a novice student when trying to replicate the disarm themselves and the student doesn't know enough to keep their finger out of the trigger guard.... and so on.


----------

